

How to make money with Facebook - motyar
http://motyar.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-make-money-with-facebook.html

======
Pwnguinz
Am I missing something, or does the page recursively refresh itself? (In Opera
11.62, Chrome and IE8, FWIW)

~~~
motyar
I have applied an hack to redirect from country domain to .com and that caused
the problem, Sorry. Can you please tell me from where are you, just want to
know your country domain, it ll help me.

~~~
Pwnguinz
I'm from Canada.

 _Edit_ : You fixed it. Funny post :).

